

Ask HN: What would be a fair set of database benchmarks? - michaelbuckbee

With the recent discussion around MemSQL vs MySQL vs NoSQL solutions, I've become really curious if their is a 'fair' way to do some sort of comparative testing or benchmarks.<p>I'm thinking of something like Tim Bray's WideFinder project[1], something practical and straightforward that lots of different people with expertise in different data stores could approach.<p>1 - http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2007/09/20/Wide-Finder
======
kephra
TPC-A might be the easiest to implement (even if its no longer standard), if
you have access to larger pool of client computers, e.g. at an university.

The other TPC benchmarks might fit better, but they are difficult to
impossible to implement yourself.

The (better) alternate might be using your application as a benchmark. But
this might show that not the database itself is the bottleneck, but your
application framework.

------
wmf
There's an entire organization dedicated to this: <http://tpc.org/>

